# I need encouragement! C Section is Wednesday and I'm freaking out!!!



## Mom.to.Many

OK, so i gotta get all this out...

I am FREAKING about the c section on Wednesday! I had my final appointment today, the boys are healthy, fluid looks good, hearbeats are excellent and even elevating to a "normal range" which is awesome and we have passed the last 2 NST's.

And then it hit me... Holy shit. I am going into surgery the day after tomorrow. I am going to have my stomach cut open, they are gonna pull two human beings out of me (of whom I have been in complete denial about this whole pregnancy) and they are going to give them to me to take home... forever. All I have fought for... this is it. I am going to meet the two little men that made me fight fo their lives.

I am scared about the spinal. I am scared I will vomit during labor. I am scared about the recovery of a c section. I have heard mixed stories so I don't know what to expect as far as that goes. I am scared to meet my sons, as silly as that sounds. Its just been me and my daughter for so long, I am afraid that I won't bond with them the way I did with her. I am afraid of what my body will look like after babies and surgery. I know that must sound vain but I have always had a nice frame and I am a little sad to see it go, like saying goodbye to my youth, you know? I am scared of never getting to sleep again. I am scared to have 3 children... I am just scared.

If you guys wanna lend some advice or words of encouragement I would so appreciate it. I have turned to you ladies for every bump in the road during my journey and you have always been so amazing. Now I have reached my destination and I don't know what else I am supposed to do. What can I expect to feel?


----------



## redmovie

Hi Just wanted to let you know that my last 2 pregnancys/singletons were both done via csection both were emergency although I was booked in for my second one, but my son decided to jump the queue (surgeons words not mine). As I have never had a vaginal birth I cannot really compare. But I can assure you that I too was worried about how I would feel for my new baby as I was used to it just being me and my daughter for the past 2 and half years. The c section on both occasions went well and I was more prepared and had an idea of what to expect with my second, I had a epidural with my 1st then a spinal with my second, I would definitely say that the spinal was a much better experience and recovery. It was love at 1st site when my son was born, no loss of bonding just another beautiful baby to give my love too. im sure that you will recover your body just fine and that you will fall in love when you meet your new babies. As i am now pregnant with twin boys I have also been worrying about how I will cope with 4 children! (all us mums must do) This birth will also be via c section but going on my previous experiences im sure that I will again love/bond with my babies just as much as my other children. Sending you lots of love and encouragement that you can do it and will be just fine. can't wait to hear how you got on! x


----------



## bumpfortwo

I cannot give you reassurance but I can 'virtually' hold your hand as I feel the same way. gutted the twins are still breech and I have less than 2 weeks now till my planned section. i hate the thought of surgery, its not that I desperately want to give birth naturally I can get over whatever way they come into the world as long as they are safe but going under the knife also freaks me out as I've never had surgery - ever!

Good Luck to you and all i keep thinking about is hearing those cries and giving those first cuddles xxx


----------



## TwoBumps

Try not to worry about the section hun. Mine was an emergency c section as I had pre eclampsia, but I was able to have a spinal & so was awake for the whole thing. I don't remember any pain from the spinal block so it can't of been that bad! The actual section just involves you leaving your pride at the door and being prepared for a cast of thousands to be in the operating theatre with you! You won't feel any pain just a kinda rummaging feeling in your tummy.

My boys were prem so were whisked straight off to the NICU but I imagine you will be able to hold yours straight away if there are no problems.

As for bonding I am sure your concerns would be the same whether you were having a singleton or twins and you will love those little men just as much as your daughter!

Good luck & I can't wait to see some pictures x x


----------



## lizziedripping

:hugs: to you Mom :hugs: I've said it before, but I'll say it again, my section day was the best day of my life, so calm, peaceful and brilliant! The recovery was no worse than it had been after the traumatic vaginal delivery of my first, and I was up and around normally within 2/3wks. I had 4kids to look after and still felt it was all manageable - tho I was knackered for the first 8wks. I look back now and would do it all again in a heartbeat. 

You're gonna be fine, and more able than imagine. For me, the surgery was still a safer bet than any of my vaginal deliveries had been, and in my opinion doing what's safest for baby wins every time - no justification needed. So excited for you darlin', you're gonna walk it :hugs:

PS - I too have a slim frame, and I have to say my tummy doesn't look the best since the twins (twin skin and a separated abdominal muscle which didn't revert back to normal). However, the boys were bigger than normal, and in my experience here those kind of after effects tend to happen to ladies with twins of a combined weight of 16Ibs or more. Also, I will be getting surgery to correct it once I am done having babies, but with some gentle exercise the muscle has improved, even tho the stretched skin hasn't that much. I think you'll be fine tho Hun, I was after all stretched to breaking point lol xxx


----------



## Mom.to.Many

You guys are the bomb...

My husband kind of talked me down the edge last night and got me more excited to see my boys and less worried about the surgery. I was told that they could give me a mild anti-anxiety to help ease some of my fear regarding the spinal so that problem is covered, and I will also be recieving Zofran to help with any nausea/vomiting that may occur. I am not afraid about the sugery itself. I'm told it's very quick and I am sure the anticipation to see my boys will be immense, and I have watched some C Sections on youtube so I know there is a lot of "beeping" and "sucking" sounds... so I think I am prepared for all that.

Which leaves me to worry about recovery. I did have a grade 4 laceration with my daughter with 2 episiotomies after 2.5 hours of pushing... so I have felt recovery pain before, just not SURGICAL recovery pain.

My Dr says its not that bad, but he is a man so (although he is a wonderful man) his opinion doesn't count. LOL I am sure I will have a few more breakdowns before tomorrow morning, but at least I go in first thing in the AM so I won't have much time to procrastinate before I must hike up my big girl panties and get on it... LMAO!!!


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Helloooo.. 

I don't have any csection advice but re the sickness, I have a proper serious phobia (emetophobia) of being sick and the ONLY thing that worried me during labour and delivery of all of my children was the nausea/vomitting. I haven't actually been sick in 21 years. Emetophobics tend not to be sick because they do everything within their power to stop it. 

Anyway, I was on zofran (every 12 hours) and prochlorperazine (every 8 hours which I have taken three times a day for the last few years) and while I did feel sick and did a fair bit of retching, I never actually was sick. Hopefully the zofran will be good for you too.

Wishing you the very best of luck, you'll do brilliantly x


----------



## jesz9

I wanted to wish you lots of luck for tomorrow!!! I think you are going to do just great!!!!!!!!


----------



## TTCnum2

Good luck tomorrow! You'll be fine!


----------



## wondertwins

Good luck tomorrow!!! I know it's scary, but you're going to do great. You've come so far and endured so much that the c-section is bound to be a breeze by comparison. :hugs:

And I demand that you post pics of your little dudes! As I'm sitting here in the hospital watching the clock tick, it will be nice to see some cute twinspiration. :)


----------



## menb

You, my sistah-friend, are gonna rock this shyt! Can't wait for the story and pics of those little dudes! Praying for peace for ya! :hugs:


----------



## Mom.to.Many

So the Doc called 18 hours before surgery and "told" me he needed to reschedule the c section for Thursday instead of tomorrow. I "told" him it was unacceptable and I will have my c section tomorrow (today). He said the reason was because the neonatal cardiologist I have seen twice for Baby A's heart condition is out of town until Thursday and stated he would like to be present for the surgery. Really? I have only been planning for my surgery on this day for how f**king long? Y'all couldn't get your shit in order before now?

Well, the surgery is still on for 02/08/12, but of course it through a kink into things. It left me feeling a little uncertain and less confident because someone as important as a friggen CARDIOLOGIST is MIA on the day of surgery... probably at some stupid golf tournament or something.

Annnnnd Brrreeeeaaathe.....

So now all food and water have been cut off, shoulders have been massaged into putty, I have showered, shaved, and am gearing for bed. In 9 and a half hours I will be meeting my sons for the first time. I will post pics asap and update with a birth story with COMPLETE detail so all my homies out there waiting on a c section can hopefully get a glimps into what to expect.

You ladies are awesome... here's to the final night of peaceful sleep for a loooong time!

Peace


----------



## Miss MellyG

Thinking of you honey. Hope all goes well with the delivery and cannot wait to hear your news

xxx


----------



## xxxemsxxx

Good luck for today, hope all goes well.

Cant wait to hear of there safe arrival. xx


----------



## fidgets mammy

good luck for yr section, cant wait to see pics x


----------



## Kielee

Good luck :) xxxx


----------



## DippyTink

Good luck ! Can't wait to see pictures ! x


----------



## redmovie

Good luck for day, will be thinking of you :) x


----------



## wondertwins

TODAY IS THE DAY!!!!! :headspin::wohoo:

Sending you lots of strength :bodyb: and positive labor vibes :dust:


----------



## Miss MellyG

Congratulations on the birth of your boys honey. All over & done with now & you can enjoy your beautiful boys

xx


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Ahhh has she had them now? Fantastic!! Loooking forward to the story and pics :D Yaaaay more twinnies!!!


----------



## Miss MellyG

henrysmumkaz said:


> Ahhh has she had them now? Fantastic!! Loooking forward to the story and pics :D Yaaaay more twinnies!!!

She has had the boys & they are all doing well. Will let her come on & announce the rest but all is looking good & the boys are gorgeous.

Mel x


----------



## Mom.to.Many

So sorry for the delay, you guys... its been a busy 3 days.

Christian Page (A) and Elijah Rush (B) were born Wed February 8th at 10:08 and 10:09 am via c section. Christian was taken straight to NICU due to his heart condition and Eli has been able to stay in the room with me. I plan on writing all about my planned c section as soon as Chrisitian wakes fully from anesthesia (he had his valvuoplasty this morning) and once Eli gets settled (he LOVES the boob... :coffee:).

Thank you guys so much for your encouragement. I was pretty freaked out about this whole thing but it has proven to be stressful in its own way but also blissfully wonderful. My little men are so handsom and I will post pics asap. 

Until I get around to writing about my experience, I just want to let all those ladies out there awaiting their c sections that it was not as bad as I made it out to be! If you are freaking out too, just relax... I think it was more of one of those cases where the dread is worse than the doing.

:hugs:


----------



## wondertwins

Awww. Thanks so much for the update. And way to go, Eli for loving the boob! :haha: I look forward to reading the full story whenever you have time to post, but for now, I hope you get plenty of sleep and cuddle time in. I'm sending prayers for Christian to heal quickly so that he can join you and his brother soon. :flower:


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Congratulations!! Thank you so much for updating. I hope Christian recovers very quickly and can go chill with his brother and mummy ASAP!! Looking forward to reading your story when you have the time. Enjoy your little men xxx


----------

